
The Astounding Engineering Behind the Giant Magellan Telescope - kenaiphatdu
https://www.wired.com/story/the-astounding-engineering-behind-the-giant-magellan-telescope/
======
Gibbon1
I am sad there are no other comments, the GMT is truly amazing.

